# NuTool 37" lathe - spares and headstock question



## oakum (9 Feb 2014)

Hello, 
I'm new and inexperienced but was given the above lathe by a competent woodturner who had upgraded.
However as a precursor to having a serious go, I decided to try a few things to get used to the lathe. 
I noticed the drive belt is v worn and is specified as "v" belt 0-710 and have had no success in finding a replacement.
In addition the headstock is fitted with the spur-centre and I was hoping to fit a different chuck (masterchuck II) which I have.
Anyone advice how I get the spur-centre off/ The manual says to undo the hex-nut anticlockwise and this releases the spur-centre but on mine it doesnt, just the nut clockwise and nothing anticlockwise. It undoes either the pulley retaining bolt or the seemingly functionless hex nut on the business side of the headstock.
Anyone tell me what I am doing wrong please?
Many thanks.

P.S. I have the manuals for both the lathe and chuck if anyone needs a copy ?


----------



## Spindle (9 Feb 2014)

Hi

Undoing the 'seemingly functionless' nut on the headstock spindle should serve to extract the drive centre - that's it's function :wink:  

Regards Mick


----------



## Daven (9 Feb 2014)

If it's the same as one I used to have you can put a rod in the left hand side of the spindle and give it a whack and it will knock the spur out.

I got a new drive belt from a local motor dealers :wink: 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## oakum (9 Feb 2014)

Spindle":10tyaayc said:


> Hi
> 
> Undoing the 'seemingly functionless' nut on the headstock spindle should serve to extract the drive centre - that's it's function :wink:
> 
> Regards Mick


Hi Mick - I undid this nut completely and the drive centre didnt move.
I have also tried tapping through with a metal bat and that hasnt budged it and I am lothe to whack it too hard.
The hex nut does not tighten on a split centre which might release it - I think I may have to bash a bit harder. The spur contre spindle has a hole through it but it doesnt not appear to indicate its threaded inside the headstock as it wont budge at all.
Bit of a conundrum !??


----------



## Spindle (9 Feb 2014)

Hi

If the nut comes off of the spindle before contacting the drive centre you will need to use something to take up the gap - I'd use an open ended spanner or two. Wind the nut onto the spindle as far as it will go by hand, pack up the gap between the nut and the drive with spanner(s) or something else suitable, undo the nut to extract the centre.

Regards Mick


----------



## Daven (9 Feb 2014)

It should be a tapered fit rather than a collet - the nut would pull it off if you do as Mick says or falling that a harder tap.

I would spray some WD40 into the spindle centre from the left hand side, it may just be stuck up with gunk :wink:


----------



## oakum (9 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys - I'll try Mick's approach tomorrow and then a heavy handed blat with the hammer.
Being the headstock I am surprised its not a threaded connection, especially with the hole in the 'end bit'.


----------



## gaz1981 (11 Feb 2014)

Have u tried googling it thats what I done when my belt snapped I got one quite easy but cant Remember the place I got it from


----------



## garyrichards (5 Jan 2018)

oakum":319z9fw2 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and inexperienced but was given the above lathe by a competent woodturner who had upgraded.
> However as a precursor to having a serious go, I decided to try a few things to get used to the lathe.
> I noticed the drive belt is v worn and is specified as "v" belt 0-710 and have had no success in finding a replacement.
> ...


hi, how can I get copies of manuals please. thanks gary.


----------



## Ant-h83 (5 Jan 2018)

That lathe was reproduced by many different manufacturers here’s just a few that are the same or have very slight differences 
Draper wtl12
Draper wtl30
Clarke cwl12d
Performance power nwl37-4
Master craft 37 inch 

And there’s probably a few more
The manual you should be able to download at https://www.manualslib.com



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davedog (15 Feb 2020)

oakum":3h4ztrro said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and inexperienced but was given the above lathe by a competent woodturner who had upgraded.
> However as a precursor to having a serious go, I decided to try a few things to get used to the lathe.
> I noticed the drive belt is v worn and is specified as "v" belt 0-710 and have had no success in finding a replacement.
> ...


Do you still have the manual for the nutool nwl 37 lathe can I have a copy please


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (15 Feb 2020)

Hi there ... I have one of these good old machines...some good comments as regard your problem...firstly shoot some wd40 up the spindle tube and leave a day or two to soak in..the try using a metal rod and tap with hammer.this should remove the drive.if not repeat and try again.once removed you can start up lathe and using emery cloth polish the bore then wipe clean with rag or paper to make sure it’s clean.also polish off the spur centre and clean as bore.


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (15 Feb 2020)

Hi there ... I have one of these good old machines...some good comments as regard your problem...firstly shoot some wd40 up the spindle tube and leave a day or two to soak in..the try using a metal rod and tap with hammer.this should remove the drive.if not repeat and try again.once removed you can start up lathe and using emery cloth polish the bore then wipe clean with rag or paper to make sure it’s clean.also polish off the spur centre and clean as bore.
Ps forget to mention I have a manual for the Sealey sm42.. same machine


----------



## Lonsdale73 (15 Feb 2020)

With regards replacement belts I was advised to try these people.


----------



## Danbarratt82 (22 Jul 2020)

Hello Oakum.

Can I possibly get a copy of the woodlathe manual.
Nu-Tool Wood Lathe NWL37.
If you possibly have a digital version you can email one?

If the does not work, does it mention the live drive head stock size for attachment of a chuck, and what thread sizing it requires?

Kind regards.


----------



## AndyT (22 Jul 2020)

This lathe was widely available with many different names on. I have the Axminster version. The bed is a long steel tube, bolted together in sections. 

The thread is very likely to be 3/4" x 16 threads per inch. This is easy to verify with a ruler and some counting. The inside will be bored to No 1 Morse taper for centres etc.


----------



## Robbo3 (23 Jul 2020)

The manual is a free download, as advised by ant-83 earlier in this thread
- https://www.manualslib.com/manual/72306 ... Wtl30.html

PM me your email address if you want a copy of the Clark & Draper manuals. I think you need 3 posts before you can PM.


----------

